# So Jeremy's Closing Down TBT *NOT APRIL FOOLS*



## Bacon Boy (Apr 1, 2012)

I should have probably posted this earlier. 






So, Zetaboards... We missed you?

EDIT: But I decided not to let it take you by surprise. You heard it here first. :<


----------



## MasterC (Apr 1, 2012)

m*4*rch *1*... 4/1... DERP


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 1, 2012)

*sighs abit but knows it can't be helped.*
I'll miss the way TBT is now.
I've never been on the Zetaboards before.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 1, 2012)

MasterC said:


> m*4*rch *1*... 4/1... DERP


lolwut? Not at all haha. I have it set to 1337 speak.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 1, 2012)

Yay Zetaboards! lol

Honestly, I don't blame him. It is probably taking a lot for him to pay when he doesn't even come to the boards hardly ever. At least with Zeta we still have a board and it won't be costing anyone anything. That said, thanks for starting the board in the first place Jeremy and thank you for paying the fees for as long as you did for vB.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll never forget the major staff-civil-war april fools joke played out here years and years ago. Darth, Bulerias, everybody was getting upset. They had everybody convinced that it was serious, I think Bul even stepped down as admin or something that day. They also kept telling everybody; "Guys, this isn't an april fools joke, this is serious." But it wasn't.

Is it serious this time, though? Hm.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 1, 2012)

Grawr said:


> I'll never forget the major staff-civil-war april fools joke played out here years and years ago. Darth, Bulerias, everybody was getting upset. They had everybody convinced that it was serious, I think Bul even stepped down as admin or something that day. They also kept telling everybody; "Guys, this isn't an april fools joke, this is serious." But it wasn't.
> 
> Is it serious this time, though? Hm.


Just talked to Jeremy on FB about it.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 1, 2012)

Give the board to Sock?! Over my dead body he will!


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Just talked to Jeremy on FB about it.



About what? The old april fools staff flame war thing?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 1, 2012)

Grawr said:


> About what? The old april fools staff flame war thing?


No. This.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> No. This.



Oh. Well, yes, I can see that you talked to him about in the first post, there.

I think I'll stray away from this one.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't believe it until Jer confirms.


----------



## Kip (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't buy it

as MasterC said
M4rch 1, 4/1 = April 1st = April Fools


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 1, 2012)

Kip said:


> I don't buy it
> 
> as MasterC said
> M4rch 1, 4/1 = April 1st = April Fools


I love how you guys take that as 'evidence'.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 1, 2012)

twinkinator said:


> I don't believe it until Jer confirms.



I'm going to have to concur. Hopefully we'll stay up.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 1, 2012)

SockHead the Admin. Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2012)

this screenshot implies that jeremy uses proper capitalization when chatting


----------



## Thunder (Apr 1, 2012)

SockHead said:


> SockHead the Admin. Has a nice ring to it.



we're so ****ed.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 1, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> we're so ****ed.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 1, 2012)

Meh, I'll believe it when Jeremy confirms it, or when april fools day is over and this thread hasn't ended in "April Fools".


----------



## Ryusaki (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, that just ruined my day...


----------



## Ryusaki (Apr 1, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> *sighs abit but knows it can't be helped.*
> I'll miss the way TBT is now.
> I've never been on the Zetaboards before.


There was a old TBT site and it was on Zetaboards. It wasn't much different to this one only that it's free.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 1, 2012)

Ryusaki said:


> There was a old TBT site and it was on Zetaboards. It wasn't much different to this one only that it's free.



Which is why I'm confused as to why so many are opposed to it.
Real or not, the boards are pretty much identical. vB just offers more.


----------



## Jelloparty (Apr 2, 2012)

We need to jump from a democracy to monarchy so ANDY 2012 GOD SAVE THE KING


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 2, 2012)

Andy for TBT Owner!
Totally! He is a super guy!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 2, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Andy for TBT Owner!
> Totally! He is a super guy!


Whoever Jeremy chooses will be the top Admin, yes, but never the Owner as that is a rank that no one can access, it is the same with my forum.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2012)

I believe this, only because this was posted at 12:53AM on April 2nd in Australian time, clearly not an April fools joke


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I believe this, only because this was posted at 12:53AM on April 2nd in Australian time, clearly not an April fools joke


I agree with you on this.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 2, 2012)

Well if this is true, I'd be looking to be a moderator....


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 2, 2012)

This was just Bacon Boy's sick idea of an April Fools joke.  He tried to bring me into it and I said NO WAY MAN!  THAT'S NOT MY GAME!


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 2, 2012)

Phew....


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 2, 2012)

Bacon Butt, you jerkface! =p


----------



## Keenan (Apr 2, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> This was just Bacon Boy's sick idea of an April Fools joke.  He tried to bring me into it and I said NO WAY MAN!  THAT'S NOT MY GAME!


YESH! I'm really glad that wasn't true. I never fully believed it, considering Jeremy is now on and posting daily, but I admit I was scared. Long live TBT!

As for Bacon Boy...


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 2, 2012)

OMG! I fell for this!
Me of all people, you play a trick like this Bacon boy!
*angry at Bacon boy now.* NOT COOL MAN! NOT COOL!

*starts to cry* Why am I always the fool?!?!? T_T


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry slow net double posted on me.


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 2, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Bacon Butt, you jerkface! =p


I agree! But Bacon Boy is still my friend. I'm not one to hold a grudge. I knew it had to be a joke but I was still quite worried! 



Spoiler: Keenan reminded me of this!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 2, 2012)

Nobody ever says anything important on April 1st.
'cept back in '06 when my cat died.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 2, 2012)

Why was everyone getting so upset in the first place?

it wouldn't have been a big deal to move back to zetaboards. other than the fact all the newer members would have to make new accounts. lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 2, 2012)

double post.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 2, 2012)

Yea, Jeremy was not for it at all.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 2, 2012)

"So Jeremy's Closing Down TBT"

Man, this must totally be an April Fool's day prank.

"*NOT APRIL FOOLS*"

HOLY SMOKES, THIS MUST BE LEGIT!


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> "So Jeremy's Closing Down TBT"
> 
> Man, this must totally be an April Fool's day prank.
> 
> ...


yes my thoughts too..


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2012)

double'd


----------



## Kip (Apr 3, 2012)

I always knew this was fake. It even had evidence, it seems almost impossible to fall for... i don't know how you managed to trick so many people  m._.m


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 3, 2012)

Personally I would have loved to move back as I could have probably had all of my TBT Bells back that I earnt from the MMC...


----------



## MasterC (Apr 3, 2012)

(Knew it was fake the entire time).


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 3, 2012)

*no longer angry at Bacon Boy*
I won't hold a grudge but that was so not cool.
I was really mad because of the title after finding out this was a prank.
*sighs* I'll just pretend it was nothing.
Watch your back if you try pulling this kind of trick again though.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 3, 2012)

I knew it was fake as I know that I would never see my 480,000 TBT Bells again anyway... sadly.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 3, 2012)

I really didn't get the point of the dating board, I assume it was an April fool's joke, but it wasn't very funny...Why don't we add new boards more often? We could finally get the mature discussions going like Bacon Boy suggested earlier or another cool one, assuming it's as easy as it looked.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 3, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I really didn't get the point of the dating board, I assume it was an April fool's joke, but it wasn't very funny...Why don't we add new boards more often? We could finally get the mature discussions going like Bacon Boy suggested earlier or another cool one, assuming it's as easy as it looked.



TBT failed at April Fools this year. Apart from this thread, everything else was crap.
but yeah, if crappy prank boards can be made, why can't we have some serious ones?


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes serious boards should be made for discussions.
I agree with that.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I really didn't get the point of the dating board, I assume it was an April fool's joke, but it wasn't very funny...Why don't we add new boards more often? We could finally get the mature discussions going like Bacon Boy suggested earlier or another cool one, assuming it's as easy as it looked.



IT WAS JUSTIN'S IDEA

*runs*


----------



## Justin (Apr 3, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> IT WAS JUSTIN'S IDEA
> 
> *runs*



...... maybe.


----------



## williamd (Apr 3, 2012)

Igot scared there.  Saying Ive just come back after about 5 months. :0


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 5, 2012)

I still don't know what the evidence was. 
If you're referring to the m4rch 1 thing, I can show you the original post. It still said m4rch first. That's when I messaged the Jer Bear about the forums being closed down by nr_elove. That is verifiable by Jeremy (and Jas0n) as well because he will probably remember that day. Regardless, that wasn't any evidence that would lead to giving away that this was an April Fool's Joke.


----------



## Kip (Apr 6, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> I still don't know what the evidence was.
> If you're referring to the m4rch 1 thing, I can show you the original post. It still said m4rch first. That's when I messaged the Jer Bear about the forums being closed down by nr_elove. That is verifiable by Jeremy (and Jas0n) as well because he will probably remember that day. Regardless, that wasn't any evidence that would lead to giving away that this was an April Fool's Joke.




but it HAD to be! there was no other reason for that to be there XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes... There is. I have Facebook set to 1337 language. I was talkin to Jeremy on March 1. I edited the conversation that I have with him on MARCH 1.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 7, 2012)

Lol, in other words this joke was thought up on March 1st and made real April 2nd at a little after midnight my time.
*laughing now* Bacon boy, you are just horrible.


----------



## rafren (Apr 7, 2012)

Dammit bacon boy. I came back here for a visit and I see this.

Now I'm really confused.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 7, 2012)

rafren said:


> Dammit bacon boy. I came back here for a visit and I see this.
> 
> Now I'm really confused.



You're back!


----------



## rafren (Apr 7, 2012)

twinkinator said:


> You're back!



/off topic

I'm. How do you say it.

Coming back for my annual summer visit? It's summer again so I've got some more time on my hands. 

prolly dying once school starts again </3


----------



## Trundle (Apr 7, 2012)

That was rather hilarious.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 9, 2012)

Okay closing this thread now.


----------

